# Baby car seat



## ixoyerpo (Dec 10, 2008)

I need to add a car seat for my new born on a 95 nissan sentra . cant find the latch or anchor for the base. HELP! pics if possible


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

check under the seat


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Yup, where the seat back meets the bottom of the seat you sit on.Put your hand in the crack and feel around.There should be a metal loop from the factory in there.These are your car seat anchor points.

If these aren't installed on your car,you may need to use the seat belt method.

Hope this helps


----------



## ixoyerpo (Dec 10, 2008)

I already did that but no luck. I just wanted to see what other had done to get this achived.

Thanks


----------



## dustinhains (Jun 8, 2009)

I think its better to take the measurements of the car seat and find the infant car seat that fits properly in the car. Without the measurements its difficult for the infant car seat to fit into the car. Take proper measures while installing the car seat.


----------

